# Car Maintenance - Anyone done a year or 2 year analysis?



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

I use the Uber Enterprise Rental program to get myself familiar with driving for Uber. The plan is too expensive to use and I was thinking about financing a car for Uber. I am focusing on a reliable set of wheels at the lowest possible operational costs excluding gas. Using various options like new, used with warranty or used and saving on the side for fixes, I come up with a *$0.12/mile operational costs*.

Is this on target, too low or too high? I would like to hear what others are doing.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

What are you assumptions?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubercology said:


> ... I am focusing on a reliable set of wheels at the lowest possible operational costs excluding gas. Using various options like new, used with warranty or used and saving on the side for fixes, I come up with a *$0.12/mile operational costs*.
> 
> Is this on target, too low or too high? I would like to hear what others are doing.


Why would you conceivably come up with a cost estimate WITHOUT including gas? Gas is more than 50% of my total expenses.

And we need to know how you came up with your rate before we can tell you anything about how good an estimate it is. Do you intend Ubering 10,000 miles per year, or 20, or 40? And you will have whole different sets of numbers of you buy new, or used with a warranty, or just plain used.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Use .28 per mile all expenses included for most UberX class cars.

.12 is too low


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ubercology said:


> I use the Uber Enterprise Rental program to get myself familiar with driving for Uber. The plan is too expensive to use and I was thinking about financing a car for Uber. I am focusing on a reliable set of wheels at the lowest possible operational costs excluding gas. Using various options like new, used with warranty or used and saving on the side for fixes, I come up with a *$0.12/mile operational costs*..


12 cents a mile seems awfully low. If you bought a brand new car for 24000 and drove it for a 200000 mile life of the car, that's 12 cents a mile. Doesn't include tires, oils, repairs, inspections , insurance, car washes, regular preventive maintenance.

Doesn't seem like that valid of a number


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Use .28 per mile all expenses included for most UberX class cars.
> 
> .12 is too low


Not for my car, it isn't. Actual expenses over miles works out to almost exactly 10 cents per mile. Of course that will be going up as it ages -- it will be out from under warranty in the next 3-4 months. I started Ubering with a brand new car, and 40+ mpg on the highway.

Another thing to consider OP -- your operational cost is not a static number. The amount will change as distance and use go up.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Not for my car, it isn't. Actual expenses over miles works out to almost exactly 10 cents per mile. Of course that will be going up as it ages -- it will be out from under warranty in the next 3-4 months. I started Ubering with a brand new car, and 40+ mpg on the highway.
> 
> Another thing to consider OP -- your operational cost is not a static number. The amount will change as distance and use go up.


Here is how I came up with my 12 cents. Maybe others can make use of it and benefit or maybe new set of eye see holes in my numbers.

New car off the lot, tag, tax and title $17,000. Sale of said car in 1 year after 100,000 miles $8,000. Net costs per mile 9 cents. Scheduled maintenance $3,000 over 100,000 miles. Add 3 cents. Total car expenses. 12 cents a mile.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Rideshare would probably be an additional $.01-$.02/ mile (Incremental rideshare cost). The key assumption is the 100k miles in a year. Seems very aggressive but, that's why I call it an assumption! That's a lot of trolling/trawling;-)

At $2.30 for gas and 30 mpg, you might be adding $.08/mile to your cost or total op cost of approx. $.22/mile.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Rideshare would probably be an additional $.01-$.02/ mile (Incremental rideshare cost). The key assumption is the 100k miles in a year. Seems very aggressive but, that's why I call it an assumption! That's a lot of trolling/trawling;-)
> 
> At $2.30 for gas and 30 mpg, you might be adding $.08/mile to your cost or total op cost of approx. $.22/mile.


Yes total operative cost is 20-22 cents. I just wanted to see if just my car oprative costs compared because price of gasoline varied in different parts of the US but assumed that costs of vehicles would be more even.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ubercology said:


> Yes total operative cost is 20-22 cents. I just wanted to see if just my car oprative costs compared because price of gasoline varied in different parts of the US but assumed that costs of vehicles would be more even.


True that I saw gas for $1.69 in Kansas and Missouri last week . It's around $1.89-$2.19 in Denver 
Last week I found a King Soopers gas station (grocery story) for $1.79 and I just happened to have $1 in gasoline rewards so I filled up for 79 cents a gallon I tried to drive my car as empty as possible . Needed 18.1 gallons to fill up (18.8 gallon tank) so that was a nice $18 savings


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ubercology said:


> Yes total operative cost is 20-22 cents. I just wanted to see if just my car oprative costs compared because price of gasoline varied in different parts of the US but assumed that costs of vehicles would be more even.


In general , to run an Uber X vehicle is* .30/mile*. _This ground is covered over and over_.

I believe the start of this was the OP is planning to drive *80 hrs/week* and put many miles on a *brand new car* at Atlanta's .80/.15 X rates with mediocre surge, guarantees, boost or power driver incentives. The mileage figures imply about 80 hrs and 1000-2000 miles/week.

Many hrs *implies minimum surge bonus income*. And about $*7.00/hr*..... as and independent contractor, with no workers comp, unemployment ins , ss taxes..... it's dark, and you're wearing sunglasses...

If one is actually at *.22c/mi* operating cost , the scenery changes drastically..... $8.00/hr.

From what I see , if the $*8.00/hr scenario is realized,* putting 4000-8000 hrs and 100,000 miles on a new car in a year or two is not only an acceptable outcome but the one* expected and planned....*

Personally I don't see the utility of *micro analyzing* _.22_ or _.30 c_ mi ($8000 difference over 100000 miles, approx. 6000-8000 hrs = $1.00/hr) when the *macro picture* is *ludicrous* in the Atlanta market. (which is about the U.S. average)

Am I missing something? What is the purpose? Self imposed slavery? Self punishment? Cannot be the "flexibility" or " set one's own hours" as the mileage figures pretty well rule that out. Jobs aren't that hard to get are they?

This would be marginal if $12.00+/hr was achieveable, which unlike say Seattle, ($1.35/.25), with significant incentives, probably isn't.

I gotta say, *Uber management* , with their 1000's of stock options *are probably pumped about the idea*. 10x as many as the OP and they will all *buy islands in the Pacific rim*.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Jobs aren't that hard to get are they?


Those with ultra flexible hours and boat load of deductions? Definitely hard to get . Just waiting for one other example outside rideshare and ofcourse legal.

I personally think this is a win win on all sides. No slavery, no Uber Management milking the down trodden. Simple math

1. Uber Management get what they invested in tech.
2. Full time Uber Gerbils, milk surge and incentives.
3. Part Time Uber Gerbils, bathe in deductions.

Win win win


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ubercology said:


> I use the Uber Enterprise Rental program to get myself familiar with driving for Uber. The plan is too expensive to use and I was thinking about financing a car for Uber. I am focusing on a reliable set of wheels at the lowest possible operational costs excluding gas. Using various options like new, used with warranty or used and saving on the side for fixes, I come up with a *$0.12/mile operational costs*.
> 
> Is this on target, too low or too high? I would like to hear what others are doing.


You're a damn fool if you're looking at purchasing a vehicle to do Uber. If you already have a car that gets crap mileage and are going to trade in and buy used anyway for personal reasons, fine. But for a non-guaranteed income source with all expenses and burdens on you, it's dumb.

If you're looking at having a dedicated uber vehicle and a dedicated personal vehicle - see above, it's dumb. Roll with what you're using right now and save the thousands of dollars involved in buying a new vehicle - maintaining an older car is ALWAYS cheaper (as is insurance)

I can't blame you for flexible hours and deductions, that's why I do it - but I do it part time as my normal schedule allows.

We have a '13 Honda Fit manual - when my wife drives, she gets 31mpg mixed. When I do Uber in this little college town, I get 33. When I do it in Cincinnati I can hypermile and get 39.4mpg mixed. I'm happy with that. Insurance costs us $280 every 6 months. And this thing has a timing chain (instead of belt) - so really the only 'hard' maintenance that's coming down the road is the clutch. Everything else is much easier.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> We have a '13 Honda Fit manual - when my wife drives, she gets 31mpg mixed. When I do Uber in this little college town, I get 33. When I do it in Cincinnati I can hypermile and get 39.4mpg mixed. I'm happy with that. Insurance costs us $280 every 6 months. And this thing has a timing chain (instead of belt) - so really the only 'hard' maintenance that's coming down the road is the clutch. Everything else is much easier.


Did not know one can Fit Uber. No pun intended. Thats an awesome model. I thought we needed a mid size+ for Uber. This is awesome news!!!

How do you do Airport runs with luggage. Is that not a requirement to have that space for UberX


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubercology said:


> Did not know one can Fit Uber. No pun intended. Thats an awesome model. I thought we needed a mid size+ for Uber. This is awesome news!!!
> 
> How do you do Airport runs with luggage. Is that not a requirement to have that space for UberX


Where did you get this idea? UberX cares about number of seat spaces and seatbelts available, and some vehicle age restrictions. I've never heard anything even suggesting that the car has to be some minimum size.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Where did you get this idea? UberX cares about number of seat spaces and seatbelts available, and some vehicle age restrictions. I've never heard anything even suggesting that the car has to be some minimum size.


The reason I assumed that was that all the Uber rental and leasing programs start at mid size. I am glad to know that Fit class cars can be used.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dude, I fit a pallet and a half of hardwood flooring in the car with the back seats folded down, and still had the passenger seat available. I do NOT recommend doing this, but Honda MFG got a kick out of it.

Air port runs are easy - they get in, and load up the back or put it on their laps. If they wanted more space they should have done a XL or up.


----------



## Ubercology (Oct 17, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> Dude, I fit a pallet and a half of hardwood flooring in the car with the back seats folded down, and still had the passenger seat available. I do NOT recommend doing this, but Honda MFG got a kick out of it.
> 
> Air port runs are easy - they get in, and load up the back or put it on their laps. If they wanted more space they should have done a XL or up.


Sweet


----------

